

Best short story about the future I've ever read - vvinrob
http://www.skyhunter.com/marcs/GentleSeduction.html

======
benji-york
A truly great story. Another I like in a similar vein, with perhaps less
emotional punch, but good nonetheless:
<https://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2002/12/21/17846/757>

More at the author's site: <http://localroger.com>

------
jokecamp
I loved this story. Written back in 1989 I am impressed with the authors
imagination. A digital headband is not far from google glasses.

Reminds me of the old Marshall Brain Mana stories. They were unfinished years
ago bit maybe done now. <http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm>

------
vvinrob
It is just a great short story, lots of emotion, and a cool way to look at
ourselves and how we accept changes in life

------
kiplinger
Was very good, reminds me of that old Asimov story - the Multivac one.

------
healthenclave
TLDr Plz ?

